# Product Photo 360



## adam.peresz (Aug 7, 2015)

Greetings!

I improved the previously showed _360 degree rotating photography_ setup.
All you need:
-Camera
-Computer
-Turntable (order the necessary parts for less than $ 10 and assemble it easily with the free 3D printable elements)

Windows users can use the program simply with the downloadable Live CD!






For further information visit:
Pereszl nyi d m Prepar tor

Best,
Adam

*This description is not taxidermy-related, please do not moderate.*


----------

